# Questions about buying registered Nigerians for milk



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm on a mission to buy Nigerians to have milk for my family and I have the opportunity to buy some doelings(cheap from a friend) but they aren't registered or registerable. How important is it to buy goats for milk that aren't registered or registerable. Will the milk still be just as good, etc? I think I already know the answers you guys are going to give me but I would still like to hear them. Anything you can tell me would help. I have a lot to learn so that's why I love this site, as well as the members :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the only reason you would need or feel the need to buy registered is if you are interested in knowing 90% sure that they are good high producers of milk. IF you jsut need a little family milker unregistered is just fine. I have a mini goat that I milk (pygmyXnigerian mix) and she has the best milk but this tiny udder :angry: so I never get a whole lot from her! But my goal when I bought her wasnt milk so I didnt check out her dam's udder or anything. So if you do buy unregistered check out the dam's udder before purchasing any doelings.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Nigerians, from what I have read, have higher butterfat. That is good for soap and cheese making.
I have two Nigerian does, one of which is in milk right now. She gives me around 2 1/2 cups in the morning, but I don't milk her out all the way because she still has kids on her also. The milk tastes great but I mostly use it for soap, and I want to make yogurt, cheese, and will use it for baking. I am just not a real big milk drinker. So for me what she gives is enough.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Registration is great for tracing bloodlines and milk yields, but not neccessary at all when wanting loveable pets for milk production!

I have a mixed herd of mini does...only 1 is a registered dwarf, all others are pygmy/ nigi crosses and the 2 older ones have ALWAYS done well with production. Now, you will want to at least see their dams udders, being mini's you definately don't want udders that drop into the pail .....VERY difficult to get milk from " not so well attached" mini udders. 
My oldest pygmy/nigi is still in milk after she freshened LAST February. At her peak she gave just under 2 quarts a day with 2x a day milking, at a year fresh she is giving a pint with 1x a day milking. Perfect amount for our daily use. She doesn't have a show stopping udder but its served me well the last 7 years!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Your guys' answers give me much hope, especially since I have a doe who is Pygmy/Nigerian cross that I just bred. Maybe I'll even be able to use her kids if she gives me a couple does ray: I couldn't see passing up the opportunity to buy a couple Nigerian doelings for $50 especially when the dams udder and teats are impressive even if she isn't registered. 
How does the Pygmy/Nigerian milk compare in taste to a purebred Nigerian?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I love it. My Mia has the best tasting milk so far that I have ever drank!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I just wanted to say "Hi". You dont live to far from me. I'm located here in Idaho.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

redneck_acres said:


> I just wanted to say "Hi". You dont live to far from me. I'm located here in Idaho.


Howdy neighbor :wave:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually they are both the same to me...between my cross girls and my PB Nigi...the sweetest, creamiest most mild flavored goatmilk I have ever had.....I was raised on milk from Alpines Toggs and Nubi's.

The flavor of the milk is also passed on to the cheeses I make, the ricotta has a sweet almost nutty flavor and the mozzarella has a sweet creamy flavor.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay I just had to jump in here again, does the breed really matter for taste? Isn't that more what they are fed and how the milk is handled?


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

rebelshope said:


> Okay I just had to jump in here again, does the breed really matter for taste? Isn't that more what they are fed and how the milk is handled?


From what I've read it's about what you feed and not so much the breed. Hopefully a goat veteran will jump in and give their 2 cents. I want Nigerians for their size. I love the minis


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

breed I do believe plays a part as well as diet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Breed as well as diet plays a major role in the flavor of the milk. Mini's have a very high butterfat, which makes a sweeter creamier milk. Saanens have less butterfat but higher yield as well as a sweet tasting milk.( This from my nigi does breeder, who feels the nigi milk is too rich for her)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

With registered animals there's generally more record keeping involved. Unregistered you may find that either information isn't correct or lacking. But if you can find someone who is truthful and kept records then I see no reason why unregistered wouldn't be perfect for milk production.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't say I'm a great expert on "types" of goat milk as I have only have Saanens but, their milk is really good! Am looking forward to trying Demi's milk when she freshens (she is Snubian)

LW


----------

